# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Dongle 4se تحديثات :  4SE Update V1.8.5 15th May,2012

## hassan riach

*4SE Update:*  *2012.05.15: v1.8.5* 
-Added bootloader unlock for QC8255 chipset when performing the Unlock or Recovery
-Memory handling when huge firmware flashing improved
-U8500 identification improved
-Japanese Xperia models added in the model list
-Italian locale added
-Chinese locale updated
-Polish locale fixed
-Auto locale selection improved 
Update is ready on الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

